# "su admispconfig -c du" funktioniert nicht



## andy1965 (5. Okt. 2010)

Trotz richtigen Eintrag in die "sudoers" bringt der Befehl nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis wer kann Helfen:

[root@xxx web42]# su admispconfig  -c du
4       ./cgi-bin
4       ./phptmp
du: kann Verzeichnis »./user/xxx.42.xxx/.spamassassin« nicht lesen: Keine Berechtigung
8       ./user/xxx.42.xxx/web
du: kann Verzeichnis »./user/xxx.42.xxx/Maildir« nicht lesen: Keine Berechtigung
132     ./user/xxx.42.xx
du: kann Verzeichnis »./user/xxx.42.xxx/.spamassassin« nicht lesen: Keine Berechtigung
8       ./user/xxx.42.xxx/web
du: kann Verzeichnis »./user/xxx.42.xxx/Maildir« nicht lesen: Keine Berechtigung
132     ./user/xxx.42.xxx
du: kann Verzeichnis »./user/xxx.42.xx/.spamassassin« nicht lesen: Keine Berechtigung

Bitte um Tipps,

Danke


----------



## Till (5. Okt. 2010)

Poste mal Deine sudoers Datei.


----------



## andy1965 (5. Okt. 2010)

Als Anlage dabei


----------



## andy1965 (6. Okt. 2010)

Hat keiner eine Idee?


----------



## Till (8. Okt. 2010)

Sieht an sich ok aus. Keine Ahnung warum es nicht funktioniert.


----------

